# What Are Your Favorite Cartoons , Cartoon Characters and Animated TV Series ?



## BAYLOR (Sep 10, 2018)

Which are your favorites and why?


----------



## Danny McG (Sep 10, 2018)

I got loads of faves  and one faintly remembered mystery....
In *Huckleberry Hound* or *Deputy* *Dawg* or similar this character sometimes appears, often on Wanted posters - Powerful Pierre.
Anyone know which cartoon he's from?


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 23, 2018)

dannymcg said:


> I got loads of faves  and one faintly remembered mystery....
> In *Huckleberry Hound* or *Deputy* *Dawg* or similar this character sometimes appears, often on Wanted posters - Powerful Pierre.
> Anyone know which cartoon he's from?



If memory serves me , Powerful Pierre appeared on Huckleberry Hound .


----------



## J Riff (Sep 23, 2018)

Oscar's Oasis.


----------



## Harpo (Sep 23, 2018)

Tom & Jerry, always & forever.

Of the modern stuff, I went through a Powerpuff Girls phase, and I really wish there were more episodes of The Big Knights.


----------



## Rodders (Sep 23, 2018)

Yeah, the old WB cartoons were the very best. Tom and Jerry, Roadrunner, Marvin The Martian and Bugs Bunny were my absolute favourites. 

I love Pinky and the Brain. Yes. That’s my favourite.


----------



## HareBrain (Sep 23, 2018)

Pinky and the Brain was good. Also Earthworm Jim, at the time anyway. At its best (seasons 2-8?), The Simpsons has never been bettered, IMO.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 23, 2018)

Rodders said:


> Yeah, the old WB cartoons were the very best. Tom and Jerry, Roadrunner, Marvin The Martian and Bugs Bunny were my absolute favourites.
> 
> I love Pinky and the Brain. Yes. That’s my favourite.



*Pinky and the Brain* . That show was wonderfully off the wall .


----------



## picklematrix (Sep 23, 2018)

Adventure Time is a really good series. Nice psychedelic, sword and planet type stuff.


----------



## nixie (Sep 23, 2018)

Old Tom and Jerry, Bugs Bunny etc and I loved Pink Panther.


Now I can't get the tune out my head.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 23, 2018)

Henry Mancini was a great composer/ writer .  Pink Panther   and the theme to Petter Gunn which was all used in The Blues Brothers . Great stuff .


----------



## Rodders (Sep 23, 2018)

I loved the first few series of Futurama were outstanding. The last few, not to great but entertaining enough.

Can I add Tron and The Last Starfighter here, too? Not cartoons, but the effects could be considered as animation. Good sci fi.


----------



## frhudson (Sep 24, 2018)

Rick and Morty!!!  The new fourth season is outstanding! Like to watch during some breaks at work.


----------



## HareBrain (Sep 24, 2018)

picklematrix said:


> Adventure Time is a really good series. Nice psychedelic, sword and planet type stuff.



Oh, I knew there was another one I should have mentioned! Yes, brilliant, though I can only get seasons 1-3 here on DVD and they've stopped showing it on any TV channel I can view.


----------



## awesomesauce (Sep 24, 2018)

Rodders said:


> I loved the first few series of Futurama were outstanding. The last few, not to great but entertaining enough.



Have you seen *Disenchantment *yet? I've heard it's pretty good.


----------



## Al Jackson (Sep 24, 2018)

I remember that when the Flintstones was announced it sounded intriguing , when it appeared with its juvenile broad humor I was sore disappointed.
However , in 1960, I discovered The Adventures of Rocky and Bullwinkle and Friends and that was a godsend!
I loved the puns and off the wall humor.
I thought the best part of those show was Fractured Fairy Tales narrated by Edward Everett Horton. These were really Monty Python-ish , I loved how they took some of the weird fairy tales were taken to logical conclusions in contra-balance to their wacko old-European content. 
"Why do frogs have no tales .
Because they croak every night."


----------



## AlexH (Sep 24, 2018)

Childhood favourites included Fraggle Rock and Danger Mouse. Danger Mouse seems dated now, but I still love Fraggle Rock. I enjoyed The Raggy Dolls too, and the theme tune by Neil Innes is great.

Also some of the classics like Bugs Bunny, Pink Panther and Tom & Jerry.

Some episodes of Futurama, The Simpsons, American Dad and Family Guy are brilliant. I've watched a couple of Disenchantment trailers, but based on those it doesn't appeal to me.

I saw a cartoon aimed at very young children (I guess). I can't remember what it was called, but it had quite a few Game of Thrones references (including the music) and I enjoyed that.

If Wallace & Gromit can count as a TV series, it's unbeatable. I wasn't a big fan of the film, but the shorts are pretty much perfect. I also really enjoy Shaun the Sheep.


----------



## Harpo (Sep 24, 2018)

That's a great clip Alex, it reminds me of this classic moment


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 24, 2018)

I love loads of cartoons but probably lean mostly  towards anything Loony Tunes. I think Foghorn Leghorn is my all-time favourite character.

Fascinating fact - Loony Tunes (and Merrie Melodies) were so-called because they started life as a promotional feature for sheet music


----------



## nixie (Sep 24, 2018)

Completely forgot about Danger Mouse.
I liked Tin Tin as well.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 27, 2018)

In the modern era, *Wallace and Gromit *is by far the best cartoon produced.

In the classic era, the Warner Bros. cartoons were the best. They have to be seen in their original format and not the edited versions they show today. Helicopter mums. Sheesh.

I also liked the little known *Rocket Robin Hood*. It was total rubbish, but it appealed to me as a kid.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Sep 27, 2018)

Thundercats. Mumm-Ra's voice, particularly the scream during transformation, was particularly fantastic.

Also enjoyed a captioned picture of Panthro I saw recently. Something like "You know the mechanic, the martial artist, the incredibly strong guy, the cool guy? Panthro was all of them."

Even like the art style (I drew a reasonably good profile of Tygra, it's in the media section if anyone wants a look. And if they don't, to be honest).


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 29, 2018)

Al Jackson said:


> I remember that when the Flintstones was announced it sounded intriguing , when it appeared with its juvenile broad humor I was sore disappointed.
> However , in 1960, I discovered The Adventures of Rocky and Bullwinkle and Friends and that was a godsend!
> I loved the puns and off the wall humor.
> I thought the best part of those show was Fractured Fairy Tales narrated by Edward Everett Horton. These were really Monty Python-ish , I loved how they took some of the weird fairy tales were taken to logical conclusions in contra-balance to their wacko old-European content.
> ...




Oh yes, Rocky and Bullwinkle, This show had some the best satire of all time.  When I first  saw it  as a kid the jokes went over my head and the satire was lost on me.   But years later, watching it as an  adult I appreciate the wickedly funny satire of satire and jokes.  This is one old show I can watch over and over, because its lost none its entertainment value.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 29, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> Oh yes, Rocky and Bullwinkle, This show had some the best satire of all time.  When I first  saw it  as a kid the jokes went over my head and the satire was lost on me.   But years later, watching it as an  adult I appreciate the wickedly funny satire of satire and jokes.  This is one old show I can watch over and over, because its lost none its entertainment value.



Also the Tennessee Tuxedo  voiced by Don Adams . He  and  his pal Chumley the Walrus caused  caused Zookeeper Stanley Livingston no end of consternation  with his crazy schemes . Then there was the wonder Mr Whoopi the man with all the answers, one of my favoite characters on the show.

In that's show there Commander  McBragg  and his impossible and  impossible adventures. Definitely a good to the *The Adventures of Baron Munchausen. *

Alot love and care went into these wonderful tv shows


----------



## dask (Sep 29, 2018)

Early Popeye cartoons.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 30, 2018)

dask said:


> Early Popeye cartoons.



The early Max Fleischer  cartoons are quite good and the early Paramount made cartoons.

Memorable 

Goonland   With Poopdeck Pappy and probably his finest character moment. 
Popeye in Aladdins Wonderful Lamp
Popeye Meets Sinbad

There are other that I like , but theses top my list of favorite Popeye Cartoons . They don't Cartoons like theses anymore, These had an artistry and character that are lacking in so many of today animation.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 30, 2018)

*The Famous Adventures off Mr Magoo*. This show ran from 1864 to 65 .  In this show he  vastly different then in previous incarnation he's  not a bumbler,  they play him as  serious and capable  and it is wonderful behold !   They take classic stories like Frankenstein ,King Arthur , The Count of Monte  Christo, Robin Hood.  With Quincy Magoo in the lead characters role .  This was a great tv show and the sad part is it is so little remembered.


----------



## dask (Sep 30, 2018)

Also liked those old cartoons where, how can I say this, inanimate objects like dishes and silverware with golden age movie star faces danced around the kitchen, jumping in the sink to get washed, stuff like that. Anyone remember those? Anyone have any idea what I'm talking about?


----------



## dask (Sep 30, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> The early Max Fleischer  cartoons are quite good and the early Paramount made cartoons.
> 
> Memorable
> 
> ...


Those three are classics. I was riveted to the tube whenever they came on.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 30, 2018)

dask said:


> Those three are classics. I was riveted to the tube whenever they came on.



Max Fleischer also did Superman Cartoons which even by todays standards  are impressive  !  They hd an influence on the Superman  series that was done in the 1990's.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 30, 2018)

Harpo said:


> That's a great clip Alex, it reminds me of this classic moment



Hilarious.


----------



## reiver33 (Sep 30, 2018)

Cowboy Bebop


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 30, 2018)

reiver33 said:


> Cowboy Bebop



A superb series !


----------



## Al Jackson (Oct 1, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> *The Famous Adventures off Mr Magoo*. This show ran from 1864 to 65 .  In this show he  vastly different then in previous incarnation he's  not a bumbler,  they play him as  serious and capable  and it is wonderful behold !   They take classic stories like Frankenstein ,King Arthur , The Count of Monte  Christo, Robin Hood.  With Quincy Magoo in the lead characters role .  This was a great tv show and the sad part is it is so little remembered.


In the 1950'a Magoo was really innovative and look so different from any other animation done at the time. Still does. 
Wile E. Coyote and the Road Runner,  at least in the 1950s when they used up all the ideas, was another innovative one , all visual humor .


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 7, 2018)

Al Jackson said:


> In the 1950'a Magoo was really innovative and look so different from any other animation done at the time. Still does.
> Wile E. Coyote and the Road Runner,  at least in the 1950s when they used up all the ideas, was another innovative one , all visual humor .


 
My favorite Road Runner Cartoon is the *The Fast and Furrious. *


----------



## Narkalui (Oct 8, 2018)

Going backwards in time: Avatar The Last Airbender, 2002 He-Man remake, 2002 TMNT remake, Cadillacs and Dinosaurs, Gargoyles, The Pirates of Darkwater, Captain Bucky O'Hare, all the 90's DC cartoons, Centurians, Ulysses, Mysterious Cities Of Gold, Visionaries, Thundercats, Dogtanien and the Muskerhounds.

There are more but these are the stand - outs.


----------



## Al Jackson (Oct 8, 2018)

Some of the most clever and even odd cartoons are by Warner Bros especially between 1945 and 1955.
I noticed even in those days that Warner was pitched at a higher level than MGM or Disney , some of it down right strange  , i loved that stuff.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 16, 2018)

AlexH said:


> Childhood favourites included Fraggle Rock and Danger Mouse. Danger Mouse seems dated now, but I still love Fraggle Rock. I enjoyed The Raggy Dolls too, and the theme tune by Neil Innes is great.
> 
> Also some of the classics like Bugs Bunny, Pink Panther and Tom & Jerry.
> 
> ...



Ive seen Wallace and Gromit  Hilarious.


----------



## jackwin (Nov 13, 2018)

Magilla Gorilla, for sale. (How much is that gorilla in the window?)

Fractured Fairytales.

ps: it is so great when I find a new SFF thread to follow.I

"Which way did he go George, which way did he go?"

" Exit Stage, Thattaway. "


----------



## Al Jackson (Nov 14, 2018)

AlexH said:


> If Wallace & Gromit can count as a TV series, it's unbeatable. I wasn't a big fan of the film, but the shorts are pretty much perfect. I also really enjoy Shaun the Sheep.



I know of no other recent animation series as clever as Wallace and Gromit the feature length films are as inventive … 4 Oscars for his remarkable work.


----------



## clovis-man (Nov 14, 2018)

Al Jackson said:


> I remember that when the Flintstones was announced it sounded intriguing , when it appeared with its juvenile broad humor I was sore disappointed.
> However , in 1960, I discovered The Adventures of Rocky and Bullwinkle and Friends and that was a godsend!
> I loved the puns and off the wall humor.
> I thought the best part of those show was Fractured Fairy Tales narrated by Edward Everett Horton. These were really Monty Python-ish , I loved how they took some of the weird fairy tales were taken to logical conclusions in contra-balance to their wacko old-European content.
> ...



Loved the squirrel and the moose. Also Boris and Natasha, they of the thinly disguised Russian provenance. I seem to recall that Dudley Do-Right was featured as well. My favorite episode was the time a robot was made to look like him, but could only say"Hello Nell!" repeatedly.


----------



## Robert Zwilling (Nov 14, 2018)

The black and white Popeye cartoons with his muttering and details. The original Daffy Duck before he became fit and trim. Modern cartoons, Courage The Cowardly Dog was old time back to basics funny, and Rocko Modern Life. Oggy and the Cockroaches didn't have dialog and didn't need it.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 15, 2018)

clovis-man said:


> Loved the squirrel and the moose. Also Boris and Natasha, they of the thinly disguised Russian provenance. I seem to recall that Dudley Do-Right was featured as well. My favorite episode was the time a robot was made to look like him, but could only say"Hello Nell!" repeatedly.



I loved Rocky and Bullwinkle.    My favorite bit.,  Mr Know it all .


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 15, 2018)

Robert Zwilling said:


> The black and white Popeye cartoons with his muttering and details. The original Daffy Duck before he became fit and trim. Modern cartoons, Courage The Cowardly Dog was old time back to basics funny, and Rocko Modern Life. Oggy and the Cockroaches didn't have dialog and didn't need it.



Agreed .


----------



## Al Jackson (Nov 17, 2018)

A couple of out-in-the-tail-of-the-distribution, Duckman and Ren and Stimpy


----------



## Jeffbert (Nov 18, 2018)

Al Jackson said:


> I remember that when the Flintstones was announced it sounded intriguing , when it appeared with its juvenile broad humor I was sore disappointed.
> However , in 1960, I discovered The Adventures of Rocky and Bullwinkle and Friends and that was a godsend!
> I loved the puns and off the wall humor.
> I thought the best part of those show was Fractured Fairy Tales narrated by Edward Everett Horton. These were really Monty Python-ish , I loved how they took some of the weird fairy tales were taken to logical conclusions in contra-balance to their wacko old-European content.
> ...


I watched the entire R & B series on NF. The humor was aimed at adults, while the goofy characters were to please kids. Same thing with George of the Jungle. Same guys made it. Made me a fan of Paul Frees, who did many of the voices, including Boris B., Poppin Fresh, & too many others to even begin naming them. 

It also had me searching for old films with Edward E. Horten in them. He always played a mild-mannered type. 

One of those WB cartoons, featured a bunch of Hollywood celebrities, including Humphrey Bogart, who ordered a Fried rabbit or some such dish, which had Elmer Fudd sweating bullets to avoid being filled with them, trying to catch Bugs Bunny. This one, likewise had me delighted every time I saw one of the celebs in an old film. 

http://cartoonresearch.com/ helped me find that cartoon, though I have since forgotten its title. Prime has the WB cartoons segregated by 'actor' Most of them are for Bugs. I remember a Speedy Gonzales & Roadrunner Vs. Coyote & Sylvester combo. 

Far too many references to *Of Mice & Men* to count! 

So now, I am re-watching Fairy Tail, which currently is running a final season. I guess anime is my favorite; though I just started *Southpark* (on HULU). 

*BLACK CLOVER*, *MY HERO ACADEMIA*, & FEW OTHERS on Crunchyroll.  Sadly, these two are relatively new, & have few episodes. 

I did watch s1 of Disenchanted, enjoyed it very much; eagerly awaiting season 2.  Just watched s1 of *Paradise PD*; much like *Brickleberry*, which I also binged. Made by same guys, has some of the same voices. Just started *F is for Family* (and other words, also; one 4 letter word is the dad's favorite).  *Bojack Horseman *is not my favorite, though I do watch it.


----------



## Robert Zwilling (Nov 18, 2018)

Jeffbert said:


> WB cartoons, featured a bunch of Hollywood celebrities, including Humphrey Bogart, who ordered a Fried rabbit or some such dish, which had Elmer Fudd sweating bullets to avoid being filled with them, trying to catch Bugs Bunny.



From Wiki: Slick Hare is a 1947 Merrie Melodies Bugs Bunny cartoon, directed by Friz Freleng. It parodies the Mocambo nightclub in Los Angeles—in the cartoon referred to as "The Mocrumbo"

I like the old cartoons because of the effort put into making them. The early black and white is usually crazy in at least one dimension. Disney's Silly Symphonies in black and white or color are good cartoons. The Band Concert was one of many comical ones always watchable. I'll also still watch The Old Mill if I run across it. At some point the dialog started getting complex. Many of those I watched when they first appeared but don't rewatch all them. Stuff like Bulwinkle-Rocko-Cowardly Dog I still watch, stuff like Butthead and Stimpy, seen it once, I don't.


----------



## clovis-man (Nov 20, 2018)

Al Jackson said:


> A couple of out-in-the-tail-of-the-distribution, Duckman and Ren and Stimpy
> 
> View attachment 48203


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 23, 2018)

clovis-man said:


>



That one hurts every time  I watch it . That and Royal Canadian Yaksman song bit.


----------



## Juliana (Nov 28, 2018)

Another Thundercats fan here. It was my favourite cartoon when I was a kid.

Later, with my own kids, some of my faves were Ben 10 (original series and Alien Force), Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends, which was brilliant, and Gravity Falls.

Of recent shows, I loved Star Wars: Rebels (so sad it's over!), and I've been watching Voltron, The Dragon Prince (which is adorable), and the She-Ra reboot (very enjoyable; I wasn't a fan of the original). Oh, and season 1 of Castlevania was fun, but I haven't gotten around to watching S2 yet...



Jeffbert said:


> I did watch s1 of Disenchanted, enjoyed it very much; eagerly awaiting season 2.



Yeah, this was fun, too. The whole family got into it.


----------



## Narkalui (Nov 29, 2018)

She Ra has had a reboot? Is it as good as the 2002 He Man reboot?


----------



## Juliana (Nov 29, 2018)

Narkalui said:


> She Ra has had a reboot?



It's very Girl Power, and diverse, and imo perfect for current times. The characters are a lot younger than in the original, though. As for He-Man, I can't say as I didn't watch it.


----------



## Al Jackson (Nov 29, 2018)

For a while , back when MTV was interesting there was Liquid TV, I loved it!


----------



## Narkalui (Nov 29, 2018)

Juliana said:


> It's very Girl Power, and diverse, and imo perfect for current times. The characters are a lot younger than in the original, though. As for He-Man, I can't say as I didn't watch it.


Sweet!


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 30, 2018)

*Thunder the Barbarian* , early 1980's post apocalyptic series . Back story in 1994 a runaway planet hurtles between the earth an the moon and bring  civilization crashing  down. The art 2000 a world of  super science and sorcery  in which power  wears ensalve everyone else and also race human an otherwise .  Thunder a Barbarian a slave escape bondage  and vows to bring down the evil wizards , helping him is quest it  Prices Arial a sorceress and Ukla the mock.  This was a terrific tv show.


----------



## Lafayette (Nov 30, 2018)

Cartoons, oh wow, what memories! I have to start with the early Poppye cartoon. The animation was fantastic, but didn't really appreciate them until I got older when I could hear some of Poppye's mutterings, see the humor of Poppye and Bluto fighting over the stick figure Olive Oyl. Didn't like them when they came out with new ones in the 60s. Way too tame and bland.

Then there were Sniffles the Mouse with the book worm. "What are you doing Mr. Owl? Are you going to eat me, Mr. Owl?

Then there were the Road Runner and Wiley E. Coyote (that poor Coyote, but man he was tough always getting up after being flatten by an iron or boulder), Bugs Bunny, Porkey Pig, Fog Horn Leg Horn "Get up boy! Always running off at the mouth that's your problem, boy. What's wrong with ya boy? Stand up!" and Daffy Duck. I especially liked Daffy as Sherlock Holmes and Duck Rodgers with Porkey Pig as his side Kick. Mel Blanc gets a lot credit for giving these characters character.

I can't forget Rock and Bullwinkle, Mr. Peabody and his pet boy Sherman, and the Fractured Fairy Tales bad animation, but funny. I think the Fractured Fairy Tales were to me (and my twisted sense of humor) a refreshing change after growing up on sugar coated fairy stories.

Speaking of bad animation how can we forget Roger Ramjet? Again a very funny cartoon.

I also enjoyed the Flintstones and the Jetsons. I think it's funny that George Jetson was an overworked button pusher and had to contend with that dishonest robot whose name I can't recall.

I don't know about you, but cartoons had an influence on me. When I was working at the Boys and Girls Club I would talk to the kids using Yogi Bear's and Boo Boo's voices. The kids loved it.

The other cartoons I enjoyed (though not funny) were the Herculoids and the Space Ghost. I always thought it was a shame that parent-teacher groups pressured the networks into canceling them in favor of more wholesome stuff. Wholesome stuff that makes my stomach turn like He-Man. He-Man was too goody goody and preachy for my taste and I'm a Christian. Maybe I'm not a good Christian.

Thanks for starting this thread. It was fun going down Loony Tunes Lane.


----------



## Joshua Jones (Nov 30, 2018)

Wow, where to start... 

Classics include Looney Toons, Rocky and Bullwinkle, Popeye, and the like. More modern were Batman: The Animated Series, Batman Beyond, Animaniacs, and Roughnecks: Starship Troopers Chronicles. Anime included the Gundam series, Outlaw Star, Cowboy Bebop, Rurouni Kenshin, Samurai Champloo, and others.


----------



## Al Jackson (Nov 30, 2018)

Speaking of Liquid TV , that show, spawned Aeon Flux. In it's enaminic whacked-out format it was intriguing. The movie version sought to provide a coherent story which was a mistake.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 1, 2018)

Al Jackson said:


> Speaking of Liquid TV , that show, spawned Aeon Flux. In it's enaminic whacked-out format it was intriguing. The movie version sought to provide a coherent story which was a mistake.
> 
> 
> View attachment 48494



I loved the animated series , the creator Peter Chung went on to do an Phantom 2084 which lasted a season.  Ive seen the live action film, First of, f Charlize Theron while she  is a good actress, was the wrong choice for the role  . The story was lousy and the film looked nothing like the series.  No small wonder that the film sank at the box office.


----------



## Heather Myst (Jan 31, 2019)

Old school Rocky & Bullwinkle and the ever sarcastic Daffy Duck.
New school Robot Chicken


----------



## Laura R Hepworth (Jan 31, 2019)

Wow, this thread brought back a lot of memories! Lol. Let's see some old favorites include: Talespin, Dogtanion and the Muskyhounds, Victor & Hugo, Dastardly and Muttley in Their Flying Machine, Thundercats, Transformers, Biker Mice from Mars (corny yes, but funny!), Sharky & George, Pinky and the Brain, Loony Toons, Tiny Toons, Roadrovers,  Count Duckula, Duck Dodgers and the Return of the 24 1/2 Century, and I could probably add many more if I kept thinking back on what I used to watch.


----------



## OHB (Jan 31, 2019)

I'm a cartoonaholic, so I could easily have 100 answers to this question. If I had to narrow it down, I'd say Looney Tunes, Pinky and the Brain (I own every season of it), Animaniacs, and Tiny Toon Adventures (which is why I have Gogo Dodo as my avatar).


----------



## picklematrix (Feb 13, 2019)

I grew up watching Fairly Odd Parents, definitely a great show. I also caught the Simpsons in their hayday, and futurama when it originally aired. 
Rick and Morty is my favourite modern toon.
Stuff like family guy and American dad is okay. I'm a defender of Seth Mcfarlane's animated work. I know it's not to everyone's taste, and there are a lot of weak jokes/episodes. 
Just started watching Disenchanted. I'll finish the series for sure, it's entertaining enough.


----------



## olive (Nov 12, 2019)

Rick and Morty is the best thing happened since South Park in my opinion and I love all the characters, but mostly Morty I guess. He has my sympathies. And it's back! 4th season premier was really good. And it seems something bigger is happening, but what? 

I love Final Space, my favourite is Mooncake, but it makes me sad and melancholic. I have no idea why. 

I love Luci and Elfo the most in Disenchantment. Love the series.

I should watch more animated shows, I just realised.


----------



## Jeffbert (Nov 13, 2019)

I just watched R&M*, very much funny!*

I also enjoy *Final Space* & *Disenchantment*. 

I watch so much anime, I cannot keep track of it. Just started re-re-re-.... watching *The Twilight Zone*, so there will be less anime for a while.


----------



## jackwin (Nov 16, 2019)

A quick word about" Casper, the maybe not so friendly ghost. "
Every episode starts the same, Sad Casper with no friends. Then he acts real nice to the innocent living and by the end he has what appears to be lifelong friends and everything is great.
Forward to next episode and He's Alone Again!
My question; What does he do to those people between episodes?
just wondering.

ps: Popeye, Olive Oil and Sweet Pea; Really her nephew or Secret Love Child.
just wondering.


----------



## Jeffbert (Nov 17, 2019)

I saw a Casper cartoon in which he made friends with an animal. Along came the meanies and killed it. Casper is sad, until its ghost appears.  What were they trying to say with these cartoons?

There were two T&J cartoons that I recall, which ran during the day on Cartoon Network. In the one, Tom is sleeping a bit too close to the fireplace and has a nightmare, in which he is a the gate of cat Heaven. He is standing in line, behind a wet burlap sack, that rolls forward, and several kittens pop out. The St. Peter cat comments something about what some people will do. Tsk, tsk. One another one, a similar incident when Jerry finds a puppy, also emerging from a sack that was tossed into the river. Not appropriate for kids, even though they are unlikely to realize the deal there.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 1, 2019)

jackwinabox57 said:


> A quick word about" Casper, the maybe not so friendly ghost. "
> Every episode starts the same, Sad Casper with no friends. Then he acts real nice to the innocent living and by the end he has what appears to be lifelong friends and everything is great.
> Forward to next episode and He's Alone Again!
> My question; What does he do to those people between episodes?
> ...



Casper which was produced by Havey Toons pretty much used the same Casper  in search of friends story in the vast majority of the shorts .It gets pretty monotonous after you seen a few of them.,

The storyline on Sweet Pea is that Popeye found him abandon on his doorstep.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 2, 2019)

late 1960s' there was an animated spoof tv show * Cool McCool.*  The show was created by Batman creator Bob Kane and All Brodax who did the Popeye cartoon in the 1960's. Cool McCool is a bumbling trench coat wearing super cop armed with all kinds fancy James Bond inspired gadgets and weapons to help him battle super criminals who are Batman weird and just as inept at villainy as he is at law enforcement . McCool's motto " _Danger is my Business_". which he utters just before he has embarks on one of his. law enforcement misadventures. You never see Boss's face because the boss of never gets up from his desk leaves his big armchair both of which are alway that's alway facing McCool when he speaks to him. The only thing you see of his boss you see are one his arm and usually it has aa lit Cigar an be animatedly moving up and down while he speak. Occasionally, the show would do throwback short involving McCool's Father who was a bumbling Keystone Cop. You can find it on Youtube and I think its out on dvd. Its a fun a funny show.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 8, 2019)

I have a bit of a soft  spot for *The Flintstones . *In many places that show was hilariously funny.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Dec 8, 2019)

Apparently it was the first TV show to have a man and woman in bed together.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 8, 2019)

thaddeus6th said:


> Apparently it was the first TV show to have a man and woman in bed together.



Interesting, I wonder how that got by the  network censors.


----------



## chrispenycate (Dec 8, 2019)

Well, assuming that, as in 'challenges', I can't vote for anything for anything I've worked on (even if you do see each episode fifty times, you get attached to details no mere spectator will notice) I'll go for Tex Avery and Droopy ("You know what, I'm the hero). Or, to be less out of date, Aardman's Gromit.


----------



## J Riff (Dec 9, 2019)

Droopy! Also, Oscar's Oasis, no dialogue to worry about, 'tho the Fennec Fox does yell 'Hey!' every now and then.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 16, 2019)

The original Johnny Quest.  That is by far  the best animated tv series Hanna Barbara  ever did.  The animation was terrific  and so was the writing.  Even today, this series holds up pretty well.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 16, 2019)

Filmation  Studios did some really terrific tv  shows and animated  and live action.   And by far the best they ever did  was the animated *Flash Gordon. *they used Rotoscope animation which was not an inexpensive process  and  it looked spectacular.  This Flash  Gordon series  was set the 1930 early 1940's like the original, had a cool retro look  and it was serial chapter  story telling like the original  live action serial , but in terms of writing and story telling , it was so music better. Even today this series looks great.


----------



## Rodders (Apr 23, 2020)

Just watched Rick and Morty. Funny and great Sci fi themes. Loved it!


----------



## BAYLOR (May 3, 2020)

Rodders said:


> Just watched Rick and Morty. Funny and great Sci fi themes. Loved it!



They did a crossover of sorts with the Simpsons.


----------



## Narkalui (May 3, 2020)

I love Rick and Morty because I see it as a very twisted Doctor Who spoof


----------



## Stephen Palmer (May 3, 2020)




----------



## BAYLOR (May 3, 2020)

nixie said:


> Completely forgot about Danger Mouse.
> I liked Tin Tin as well.



Danger Mouse . That show was wonderfully psychically funny  and a blast to watch !


----------



## paranoid marvin (May 3, 2020)

Catdog was just plain weird but fun in small doses. Some episodes of Jonny Bravo were funny (especially the Scooby Doo one). As a kid I loved Battle of the Planets and Top Cat, two great shows.


----------



## Rodders (May 3, 2020)

Isn’t Battle Of The Planets being remade?


----------



## Vince W (May 3, 2020)

I've been watching *MIB: The Series* recently. I'd never seen it before and it's terrific fun. Better than the films in many ways.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 3, 2020)

Vince W said:


> I've been watching *MIB: The Series* recently. I'd never seen it before and it's terrific fun. Better than the films in many ways.



That is an absolutely  terrific tv series . Well written and hysterically funny !


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 1, 2020)

Rodders said:


> Isn’t Battle Of The Planets being remade?



If they are , I hop there will be no freaking  Seven Dark Seven.


----------



## Astro Pen (Jun 1, 2020)

*South Park* followed closely by *Roadrunner*. It's roadrunner scenes like this that are  just classic. Not to mention creating the Koyote/ACME meme. 







ps. For the legalistically minded here is the transcript of Coyote vs ACME  from the New Yorker.  Brilliant!









						Wile E. Coyote v. Acme Company
					

From 1990: “Much as he has come to mistrust Defendant’s products, Mr. Coyote has no other domestic source of supply to which to turn.”




					www.newyorker.com


----------



## HareBrain (Jun 1, 2020)

Anyone remember the Tarzan cartoon series from the mid-seventies?


----------



## Richard-Allen (Jun 2, 2020)

Road runner and sylvester teh car


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 1, 2020)

Stare Trek Lower Decks, seen the premier episode . Love the show , the comedy and the characters.


----------



## Guttersnipe (Oct 1, 2020)

Rick and Morty, Family Guy, South Park, Bob's Burgers, Archer, Home Movies, Over the Garden Wall, Cowboy Bebop, The Big O

I watch more cartoons than I do live-action shows. Is that a bad thing?


----------



## MikeAnderson (Oct 1, 2020)

Guttersnipe said:


> Rick and Morty, Family Guy, South Park, Bob's Burgers, Archer, Home Movies, Over the Garden Wall, Cowboy Bebop, The Big O
> 
> I watch more cartoons than I do live-action shows. Is that a bad thing?


No. Now go tell your mom to cook us up some more Pizza Rolls, you'll get a job tomorrow.


----------



## Jeffbert (Oct 1, 2020)

Astro Pen said:


> *South Park* followed closely by *Roadrunner*. It's roadrunner scenes like this that are  just classic. Not to mention creating the Koyote/ACME meme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I vaguely recall a NATIONAL LAMPOON article about the Coyote's lawsuit against the ACME Company. It boiled down to the fine print on every item that stated it was ineffective when used against roadrunners.


----------



## Vince W (Oct 1, 2020)

BAYLOR said:


> Stare Trek Lower Decks, seen the premier episode . Love the show , the comedy and the characters.


I've watched two episodes and I'm unconvinced. I'm not sure if I'll try a third.


----------



## jackwin (Oct 3, 2020)

New cartoon on Prime; Fugget about it.
If I limit myself to 1 or 2 episodes a week, I find it funny.


----------



## F.J. Hansen (Oct 3, 2020)

How to Train Your Dragon spin-off series would probably be my top favorite animated shows:
*Dragons: Riders of Berk
Defenders of Berk
Race to the Edge*
I love dragons, and the first movie is still my all-time favorite film.

*Star Wars: The Clone Wars
Star Wars: Rebels

Aladdin
Lilo and Stitch*

And, I'm currently watching *American Dragon: Jake Long*, which I'm enjoying. Love the concept of dragons that shape-shift into Humans and protect fantasy creatures that exist in the shadows of our modern world. Kind of like a fantasy version of Men in Black.


----------



## TomMazanec (Oct 21, 2020)

My favorite as a lad was the original _Alvin Show_ followed closely by _Beanie and Cecil_.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 21, 2020)

HareBrain said:


> Anyone remember the Tarzan cartoon series from the mid-seventies?



Yes, It was done by filmation , I remember it , It was quite good.


----------



## Jeffbert (Oct 21, 2020)

Anyone remember THE FUNNY COMPANY or SPACE KIDDETTES?


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 21, 2020)

TomMazanec said:


> My favorite as a lad was the original _Alvin Show_ followed closely by _Beanie and Cecil_.



Alvin I remember and  yes that was a very good show.

Beanie  and Cecil  I never saw  and episode of  but know of it and have seen segments it.


Did you see  *Q T Hush , * *Cool McCool  *and *The Professor and Leonardo ?  *


----------



## TomMazanec (Oct 21, 2020)

No (unless the professor was Clyde Crashcup?).
I liked Tennessee Tuxedo and Tooter Turtle. Deputy Dawg was OK. Never liked Mighty Mouse or Popeye, but they were all that was on Sunday Morning when we were getting ready for Church.


----------



## Jeffbert (Oct 21, 2020)

BAYLOR said:


> Alvin I remember and  yes that was a very good show.
> 
> Beanie  and Cecil  I never saw  and episode of  but know of it and have seen segments it.
> 
> ...


B&C was on one of Cartoon Network's long forgotten programs on the guys who directed cartoons. I could not bear to watch even that one cartoon. Nevertheless, I still remember the villain, Dishonest John, or DJ as Cecil called him. 

I tried watching Cool McCool a while ago, but, it just did nothing for me.


----------



## JohnM (Oct 21, 2020)

I have a very long list. Some of what I learned about life came from Bugs Bunny cartoons. The rest came from Daffy Duck.


----------



## Danny McG (Oct 21, 2020)

paranoid marvin said:


> . As a kid I loved Battle of the Planets and Top Cat, two great shows


Only one mention of Top Cat! I loved that show.

(For some reason they always announced it as 'Boss Cat' when I was a kid in the UK)


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 22, 2020)

Danny McG said:


> Only one mention of Top Cat! I loved that show.


If you lived nearby and there was no pandemic, I’d invite you round for a TC marathon. I have a TC box set amongst others. Some of the others being, Tom & Jerry, Battle Of The Planets, Wacky Races, Jayce and the Wheeled Warriors Ulysses 31 and Betty Boop.  I’m still a kid at heart


----------



## Narkalui (Oct 22, 2020)

As an adult I bought the complete Thundercats boxed sets. Then my (then small) step kids got hold of them......


----------



## paranoid marvin (Oct 24, 2020)

Danny McG said:


> Only one mention of Top Cat! I loved that show.
> 
> (For some reason they always announced it as 'Boss Cat' when I was a kid in the UK)




Something to do with advertising. There was (apparently) a brand of cat food called Top Cat, so the Beeb ddin't want to look like they were promoting a brand. Seems a bit silly these days!

I also loved Bilko as a kid (the inspiration for this show), which always seemed to get runs in and around the kid's slots on BBC2. Not sure it was designed for kids, but you gotta love Phil Silvers.


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 24, 2020)

paranoid marvin said:


> Something to do with advertising. There was (apparently) a brand of cat food called Top Cat, so the Beeb ddin't want to look like they were promoting a brand. Seems a bit silly these days!


Didn’t British TV (not sure of it was BBC or ITV) do something similar with the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles? I seem to recall that they were called Hero Turtles instead.

Also, anybody remember Centurions? I remember watching that on a saturday morning. I also remember enjoying it. Don’t know what I’d think of it now.









						Centurions (TV series) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## paranoid marvin (Oct 24, 2020)

Foxbat said:


> Didn’t British TV (not sure of it was BBC or ITV) do something similar with the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles? I seem to recall that they were called Hero Turtles instead.
> 
> Also, anybody remember Centurions? I remember watching that on a saturday morning. I also remember enjoying it. Don’t know what I’d think of it now.
> 
> ...




Yes I think at the time there was a bit of a furore with violence on kid's tv , and I also think that nunchucks and their depiction on all tv had been banned, so they even had to edit it to remove the weapons.  Think they even banned showing nunchucks in the Bruce Lee movies of the time.


----------



## Narkalui (Oct 24, 2020)

I'm pretty sure that Michelangelo's nunchucks were not edited out. But they were certainly called Hero Turtles. I can't help but think that Britain would have been a far better place without Mary Whitehouse


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 16, 2020)

Danny McG said:


> Only one mention of Top Cat! I loved that show.
> 
> (For some reason they always announced it as 'Boss Cat' when I was a kid in the UK)



There is comic crossover where Top Cat meets Batman and the story told in a serious take. It's quite interesting. it was on one the Future Quest crossover comics.


----------



## Timebender (Nov 25, 2020)

TV shows: _Gravity Falls, Phineas and Ferb, Over the Garden Wall, The Simpsons, Avatar: The Last Airbender, Animaniacs, _most things Looney Tunes, most things Batman...

Movies: _The Hunchback of Notre Dame, The Nightmare Before Christmas, Aladdin, Yellow Submarine, Professor Layton and the Eternal Diva, Coraline, Into the Spider-Verse, The Lego Batman Movie, Prince of Egypt_


----------



## Timebender (Nov 25, 2020)

BAYLOR said:


> There is comic crossover where Top Cat meets Batman and the story told in a serious take. It's quite interesting. it was on one the Future Quest crossover comics.



Wow, that DOES sound interesting.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 15, 2021)

TomMazanec said:


> No (unless the professor was Clyde Crashcup?).
> I liked Tennessee Tuxedo and Tooter Turtle. Deputy Dawg was OK. Never liked Mighty Mouse or Popeye, but they were all that was on Sunday Morning when we were getting ready for Church.



Classics .


----------



## dask (Feb 15, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> There is comic crossover where Top Cat meets Batman and the story told in a serious take. It's quite interesting. it was on one the Future Quest crossover comics.





Timebender said:


> Wow, that DOES sound interesting.


Wow! It sure does.


----------



## 彐ildHunter (Feb 15, 2021)

My favorite character forever: Edward Elric from the anime Full Metal Alchemist


----------



## dask (Feb 15, 2021)

Here’s one of them:


----------



## Ian Fortytwo (Feb 15, 2021)

Most Disney films are excellent viewing.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 29, 2021)

HareBrain said:


> Anyone remember the Tarzan cartoon series from the mid-seventies?



Filmation best series by far was* Flash Gordon* . Easily one of the best animated tv shows of all time.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 31, 2021)

彐ildHunter said:


> My favorite character forever: Edward Elric from the anime Full Metal Alchemist



Its good tv show.


----------



## Mon0Zer0 (May 31, 2021)

paranoid marvin said:


> Yes I think at the time there was a bit of a furore with violence on kid's tv , and I also think that nunchucks and their depiction on all tv had been banned, so they even had to edit it to remove the weapons.  Think they even banned showing nunchucks in the Bruce Lee movies of the time.



Remember it very well. I stumbled on some production art on ebay earlier this year.  I use to love the funky background music to the Centurions, generally reminded me of Filmation's Flash Gordon, too. I don't think it holds up today though.

I'll try and avoid the obvious Akira, Ghost in the Shell, Vampire Hunter D, Cybercity Oedo 808, Cowboy Bebop, Samurai Jack or I'd be here all day - but favourite cartoons?

The Simpsons and early Futurama. South Park. Bugs Bunny. Daffy Duck. Tom & Jerry. natch.

Bakshi's *Lord of the Rings* > Peter Jackson's, flawed though it is.  In my ideal world Bakshi would have secured the budget to produce three fully animated movies without rotoscoping. Love the voice acting performances from Gielgud, Hurt and Holm. The music is also far better than Howard Shore's, imho. 







I have a soft spot for fire and ice as it's the nearest we'll get to a Frazetta animation. I'm not as keen on Wizards, but I adore Ian Miller's production art (and his work on Fighting Fantasy).

*The Rescuers *- check out Milt Kahl's incredible line work - an absolute masterclass in animation. This was in that strange late 70's early 80's when Disney produced some strange and dark films - The Black Hole (incredible Barry score and ship design), The Watcher in the Woods, Tron, Something Wicked This Way Comes, Escape to Witch Mountain.  






*The Secret Of Nimh*






Another Dark, Disneyesque tale from Don Bluth. 

*A Scanner Darkly*





Pretty much every *Ghibli* film. 

*Aku no hana* (Flowers of evil)

Amongst Anime fans this was widely hated for not being the generic big eyed, cute "moe" style, but I absolutely loved it. A story that exposes the hypocrisies of female representation, teenage angst, idealised love and strict Japanese social codes, all in a dirty, go-nowhere rust belt Japanese town. 

Long, stretches of meditative moments - including ten minutes of just walking in silence in one notorious episode (taking up 1/2 the run time) accompanied by droning, hypnotic music, peppered with sudden frenetic outbursts.  I adored the animation, the beautifully painted backgrounds, the direction. A brave direction for the director and mangaka to take the series. In parts it's almost like some weird art cinema. It's grubby, sexually charged, transgressive and sly in its humour. Far superior to the awful live action movie they made a few years later. 






*Berserk: The Golden Age Arc*

Following the 90's tv series, they remade a small section of the late, great Kentaro Miura's epic Berserk as three movies following the fates of giant sword wielding tough guy Guts and his frenemy Griffith. If you've never heard or read any Berserk its a bit like the game Dark Souls (influenced by Berserk), Hellraiser, Robin Hood, Baba Yaga and the Baghavad Gita, Game of Thrones and Bible all rolled into one. The scope of the (sadly, unfinished now) epic manga really is breath-taking.  Guts is the trope-maker for pretty much every giant sword wielding character in Japanese media.

Bloody, horrific, disturbing, beautiful - Probably the most powerful manga I've read. Even more fascinating is seeing Miura develop as a writer and artist as the story progressed. 

In animated form the 90's series is better than the movies, but they're still pretty darn good!

I always thought that the Star Wars prequels should have been the golden age arc of Berserk with Anakin as Griffith.  






*Have A Nice Day (好极了)*






Award winning Chinese animation, kind of reminds me of 90's indie cinema but dealing with Chinese social issues.

*The Fake*

From the director of Train to Busan, a very cynical and brutal animation set in the seedier parts of Korea.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 28, 2021)

Mon0Zer0 said:


> Remember it very well. I stumbled on some production art on ebay earlier this year.  I use to love the funky background music to the Centurions, generally reminded me of Filmation's Flash Gordon, too. I don't think it holds up today though.
> 
> I'll try and avoid the obvious Akira, Ghost in the Shell, Vampire Hunter D, Cybercity Oedo 808, Cowboy Bebop, Samurai Jack or I'd be here all day - but favourite cartoons?
> 
> ...



Impressive. **


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 16, 2021)

dask said:


> Here’s one of them:
> View attachment 75917



Marvin the Martian ? What not to like? 

A few years back they actually did a comic crossover where Marvin the Martian meets DC comic's  Martian Manhunter.


----------



## New (Jan 6, 2022)

Pinky and the Brain - even now I love watch it


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 6, 2022)

New said:


> Pinky and the Brain - even now I love watch it
> 
> View attachment 85347



It was my favorite segment of Animaniacs. *Goodfeathers* came in a very close second.


----------

